# wtf does this mean?

## p3nguin

```
 Warning: Port sent with DCC request is a lowport (0, unknown) - this isn't normal. It is 

          possible the address/port is faked (or maybe someone is just trying to bypass firewall)

19:20 DCC SEND from bitch`s [0.0.0.0 port 0]: "z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z 

          z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z 

          z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z 

          z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z 

          z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z 

          z z z z z z z z z z z z z z [0 bytes] requested in channel #mp3addicts

19:25 DCC aborted receiving file "z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z 

          z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z 

          z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z 

          z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z 

          z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z z 

          z z z z z z z z from bitch`s
```

I get that in my status window of irssi

----------

## woffer

It's an exploit to crash mIRC versions below 6.12 (or something like that).

----------

